# () كتاب: تحليل المواد المركبة .. Pdf()



## جاسر (28 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

كتاب بصيغة PDF

92 صفحة 

1.8 ميقابايت

>>> تفضل <<<

تحياتي العاطرة
​


----------



## motaz_95 (29 مايو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
جزيت خيرا 
ونجن في انتظار المزيد
[/grade]​


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (29 مايو 2006)

مشكور يا أخى


----------



## العرندس (29 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بوركت أخي الكريم جاسر 

جزاك الله خير وفتح عليك ونفع بك وزادك علما فوق علمك 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 مايو 2006)

الأخ العزيز جاسر المحترم.

تحية طيبة وتشكر على الموضوع المهم والدقيق . 

ولدي طلب ان شاء الله يكون متيسر . اي موضوع عن الأهتزازات و خاصتا في المراوح .

واشكركم مقدما .

البغدادي


----------



## جاسر (30 مايو 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

معتز: وجزاك الله خير, والبركة فيكم 

زياد: العفو أخي الفاضل.

محمد العنزي: وبارك الله فيك وشكراً على الدعوة الطيب طيّب الله حياتك

شكري: العفو أخي الكريم, وإن شاءالله سأسارع بطرح أي شيء يتعلق بما ذكرت

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 مايو 2006)

الأخ العزيز جاسر المحترم .

هكذا كان رد فعلي :77: :77: :77: 

حقيقتأ انا:7: وكنت :86: وانا الأن :81: واذا تأخرت سوف :83: والى :56: 

البغدادي


----------



## الشخيبي (31 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي جاسر على هذا الكتاب

أحمد


----------



## وليدينهو (1 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي جاسر

بارك الله فيك يا اخوي جاسر


----------



## دسوقي (6 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر وبارك

الف شكر وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## eng_hazem123 (9 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جاسر (10 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

وجزاكم الله خير وبارك فيكم ونفع الله بكم 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## مطور مصرى (11 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## R.A.K (14 يوليو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكراااااااااااً[/frame]


----------



## جاسر (14 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

العفو, وجزاكما الله خير 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## مهندس ثابت (18 يوليو 2006)

*Engineers' Guide to Rotating Equipment*

سلاااااااااااااام عليكم 

موقع مفيد يحتوي على Engineers' Guide to Rotating Equipment 

http://www.knovel.com/knovel2/Toc.jsp?BookID=918

هناك قسم خاص بالاهتزاز:67: و المراوح

سلاااااااااااااام


----------



## eng.libya (20 يوليو 2011)

ارجو اعادة التحميل لانى لم اجد الكتاب


----------



## حسن علي حسن (14 أكتوبر 2011)

عذرآ الملف غير موجود


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لايعمل بخصوص الكتاب م .جاسر


----------



## basharoo988 (10 مارس 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## معاذ رباح (4 يونيو 2015)

ارجو منكم اعادة تحميل الكتاب لاني لم اجده.وللاهميه نرجو منكم الحرص علي ذلك


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

